# Nigerian dwarf



## newgirl1018 (Apr 15, 2020)

I purchased a week old kid on Saturday. I am not 100% sure when she was born, but I have her in the house with a diaper on. When I was taking her diaper off I seen she pooped and it looked like there was worms in it. Is there anything I can do? Should I contact a vet?


----------

